# HOWS THIS FOR A DEAL??? GUNS GUNS AND MORE GUNS



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

I know alot of the members on here are from alabama. sooooo. I own a gun store in Birmingham. So any FORUM member wants a gun from me. They can have it at COST+TAX. I'll even show you the invoice. If you are lookin for something just let me know. I look forward to hearing from you guys and meeting some of you also. Florida, Mississippi, Georgia, Tennessee residents can purchase long guns from me. but i know you prolly don't want to make the drive. But the offer is for you guys also.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang helluva deal. Does this deal go for shipping or does it have to picked up from you.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice!! Thanks


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly not trying to be a d*ck or anything they would need to be picked up. If i was making $$$ off this I would not mind shipping at all. but this is a no profit thing. And i got so much going on. but hey if you are looking for somin let me know hell if i might could make 20-30 bucks and ship it and it still be cheaper for you.... you never know.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *realspeed (10/16/2009)*Honestly not trying to be a d*ck or anything they would need to be picked up. If i was making $$$ off this I would not mind shipping at all. but this is a no profit thing. And i got so much going on. but hey if you are looking for somin let me know hell if i might could make 20-30 bucks and ship it and it still be cheaper for you.... you never know.


Thats understandable.


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great offer, Interested in a Keltec PF9 for the wife. PM sent Earlier


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Great deals to be had...
Thanks


----------

